# Mittersill 12/20



## Tin (Dec 20, 2014)

Left RI at 4:30, picked up Savemeasammy at 6:45, at Cannon by 8. Went from the tram down Taft and Hardscrabble over over to Mittersill and stayed over there most of the day. First day open and there were still untracked areas around 2pm. Baron's is a four lane highway but had nice bumps forming on it. Mittersill is something very special and I hope they don't mess with it much more. Just paths all over the place with lots of character. Tons and tons of snow. Savemeasammy saved my ass and helped me get out of quite the hole with my leg bent in an awkward position. Better coverage in there than most of Cannon. And I want an invite for next year's party Puck It.


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome way more snow than I thought, stop by concord and pick me up next time


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2014)

was it crusty?  I know NVT had some drizzle.


----------



## songfta (Dec 20, 2014)

Enjoy Mittersill in this guise while you can, as it has been declared a U.S. Ski Team training center and will receive quite a few "improvements" in the form of trail widening, A-net installation, and snowmaking. It probably won't take over the whole Mittersill area, but the training center will definitely change the vibe a bit.

That said: pics look wonderful!


----------



## Tin (Dec 20, 2014)

billski said:


> was it crusty?  I know NVT had some drizzle.



Only to the ears. Could blow right through. It was like the snow just fell last night despite being over a week's worth.


----------



## Tin (Dec 20, 2014)

songfta said:


> Enjoy Mittersill in this guise while you can, as it has been declared a U.S. Ski Team training center and will receive quite a few "improvements" in the form of trail widening, A-net installation, and snowmaking. It probably won't take over the whole Mittersill area, but the training center will definitely change the vibe a bit.
> 
> That said: pics look wonderful!



That just flat out sucks. The place is an absolute playground. Rabbit holes everywhere leading to untouched stashes. The liftline under the double is a blast. I saw the plans for widening Skyline and Ridge. The added people will be a downer but I doubt most of those it draws are attracted to 6' wide chutes. I will be there when it opens after a dump again. Really surprised by the lack of people there.


----------



## freeski (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice report. Thank you for the pictures. Man it looks nice. I'm pretty sure all of the cutting has already been done for the improvements. What you saw is how it will stay except for snowmaking and grooming on Barron's Run. It is fun, but there are some "what the hell am I doing here" areas, at least for me.


----------



## Tin (Dec 20, 2014)

Have they not widened Sky and Ridge yet? Barons looked to be the only area that snowmaking and a groomer could really go aside from the crosscut and base areas.


----------



## freeski (Dec 20, 2014)

Tin said:


> Have they not widened Sky and Ridge yet? Barons looked to be the only area that snowmaking and a groomer could really go aside from the crosscut and base areas.


The trail coming down from Taft has definitely been  widened. Maybe it's wishful thinking, but they did a lot of cutting, thinning this summer I would think they did all the major cutting this summer when they had all of the heavy equipment there. I support some of the trimming they did. The first time I skied there from the chair; I got off the chair and was talking to someone about the trails. We talked for a good 10 minutes. Meanwhile, a guy had gotten of the lift and went through the woods to skiers left of the chair. When I skied off the guy in the woods was only 20 yards down.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 20, 2014)

Upper Hardscrabble 


Mittersill Liftline


Tin getting some fresh tracks


One of the many great, narrow runs at Mittersill 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2014)

Like!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2014)

They did widen Skyline near the top.  I got over there late and took four runs. Pretty damn good for December.  I am heading back tomorrow if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Tin (Dec 23, 2014)

If that is the most widening they are doing it will still be pretty great. Baron's was one hell of a fun bump run. Some great lips and bars to fly off too.


----------



## dlague (Dec 23, 2014)

Tin said:


> If that is the most widening they are doing it will still be pretty great. Baron's was one hell of a fun bump run. Some great lips and bars to fly off too.



Definitely was nice on Saturday!   There were several AZ'ers there that day!  Hope to catch other days like that again in the up coming months!


----------



## reefer (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow! Nice hit!


----------

